# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  DeLonghi Δεν βγάζει ατμό.

## SDrikos

Καλημέρα. Έχω στην κατοχή μου ένα ατμοσίδερο με boiler τύπου DeLonghi Stiro Meglio 3D,
και μου παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα:
Δεν μου βγάζει ατμό, ενώ το boiler και το σίδερο ζεσταίνονται κανονικά.
Παρατήρησα ότι όταν πατάω το κουμπί από το σίδερο για να βγάλει ατμό,
δεν ακούγεται το κλικ-κλακ, να ανοιγοκλείνει η βαλβίδα δηλαδή.
Θεώρησα ότι ίσως να έχει κολήσει η βαλβίδα από άλατα. Την άνοιξα την καθάρισα
αλλά και πάλι τίποτα. 
Μέτρησα με το πολύμετρο πάνω στην καλωδίωση που καταλήγει στην ηλεκτρομαγνητική βαλβίδα
και παρατήρησα ότι όταν πατάω τον διακόπτη από το σίδερο για εξαγωγή ατμού, έρχονται
τα 220V πάνω στην ηλεκτρομαγνητική (δεν ξέρω μήπως είναι πηνίο αυτό?).
Άρα δεν είναι και η καλωδίωση.

Μήπως ξέρει κανένας αν εκτός από τα παραπάνω μπορώ να ελέγξω και κάτι άλλο, ή μπορούμε
τελικά να συμπεράνουμε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στην βαλβίδα και πρέπει να την αλλάξω?

ΚΑΙ πόσο περίπου κοστίζει αυτή η ηλεκτρομαγνητική?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## konman

Αλλαξε μονο το πηνιο, εχει περιπου 5€.

----------


## FILMAN

Μέτρα με πολύμετρο τα άκρα του πηνίου της βαλβίδας (όχι και τη γείωση) να δεις αν σου δείχνει ανοιχτό κύκλωμα. Αν ναι, αλλάζεις το πηνίο, έχει περίπου όσο σου γράφει ο Μάνος παραπάνω. Πρόσφατα άλλαξα κι εγώ ένα τέτοιο.

----------


## SDrikos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

Αρχικά Χρόνια Πολλά και Χριστός Ανέστη σε όλους.
Συγνώμη που δεν σας απάντησα πιο πριν αλλά έφυγα για το χωριό και ήμουν αυτές τις ημέρες εκτός τεχνολογίας.

Λέγοντας πηνίο ενοούμε το μπλε κομμάτι που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία?

Θα μετρήσω αν μου δείχνει ανοιχτό κύκλωμα, αν ΝΑΙ θα το αλλάξω και θα σας ενημερώσω.
Επί την ευκαιρία μήπως μπορείτε να προτείνετε κάποιον για να παίρνω ανταλλακτικά 
κοντά στην περιοχή μου (Χαϊδάρι, Αθήνα,  Δυτικά προάστεια)
HPIM1636.JPG

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, αυτό θα αλλάξεις.

----------


## SDrikos

Τελικά το άλλαξα το πηνίο χθες και λειτουργεί μια χαρά.
Το πηνίο το αγόρασα 8.90€.

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ το είχα αγοράσει από τον Κουρλαμπά λίγο κάτω από 5€. Συγγνώμη αν ο Μάνος κι εγώ σε πήραμε στο λαιμό μας.

----------


## SDrikos

> Εγώ το είχα αγοράσει από τον Κουρλαμπά λίγο κάτω από 5€. Συγγνώμη αν ο Μάνος κι εγώ σε πήραμε στο λαιμό μας.


Εγώ ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθειά σας.
Όσον αφορά την τιμή, ρώτησα στο συνοικιακό μαγαζί που το πήρα την τιμή του πριν το αγοράσω
και ήταν δική μου απόφαση να το πάρω ή να κάνω έρευνα αγοράς για πιο φθηνό.
Θεώρησα ότι για 3-4 ευρώ δεν αξίζει να χάσω κάποιες ώρες στην έρευνα αγοράς ή στις βενζίνες.

----------

